# 2006 Niagara Falls Canada Rally



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

*Please choose your desired rally date.*​
June 23-24-2500.00%June 30-July 1-2425.00%July 7-8-916.25%July 14-15-16318.75%July 21-22-23212.50%July 28-29-30318.75%August 4-5-6212.50%August 11-12-1316.25%August 18-19-2000.00%August 25-26-2700.00%September 1-2-300.00%


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Please choose your desired date to Rally in Niagara Falls Canada in 2006.

Campground-Bissells Hideaway-clicky here

These are weekend dates, you can extend your time there if desired, we will be planning on maybe a week there at this point and then heading to Elgin Ontario afterwards.

I fubarred the August 4th date, don't know how to edit it,,,,,HELP!!!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Too far in advance for me to pick anything specific - I'd probably work my plans around the consensus.

However, the very early and late ones would interfere with school so they'd be out.

Think July or August.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

And... looking at Bissel's web site... DAYAM!

A 1 acre swimming pool?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I voted for the late July-eary August dates, thinking that schools would be out and it should be the nicest time to be there. We should be able to work around the consenus for the date.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It sure seems the first 5 of us cannot agree







, but I am sure we are all open to a second option.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I wish I knew how to fix my error in the dates.

I understand that this is way in advance to plan something, but at this point we are flexible for most any date.

I went with July 22 weekend, thinking that we could spend the week in the falls area and then drive around Lake Ontario to where we go in Elgin Canada. But again, anything is possible at this point.

We will see where the numbers end up and go from there. A lot can change in 10-11 months.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hurricane,
I fixed your poll but was uncertain if the vote was for the late July date or for the Early August date (I put the vote in the August date obviously). LEt one of us moderators know if we should change it.

BBB


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I voted for the first weekend in Aug. That is the week we typically do vacation anyway. So why not a trip to Niagra that week. Actually, we would be flexible for any dates from the middle of July to the Middle of August.

We are flexible.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I didn't vote
But I'll go with the majority
The only time that may be a little hard would be the end of the month
with DW work.
So we'll see what happens.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well my 1st choice would be the 1 week in July. We always take the 1st week weeks vacation and it would be a nice way to start. Niagara then south west to Ak. or somewhere like that.

After that basically any weekend except for the last couple in July.

Niagara Falls area is very busy during high vacation season and is much more enjoyable when there are not crowds everywhere.

Once we nail down a weekend I will call Bissell's to start the talks...I think we should be able to get a better price if we come as a group.

I'm also thinking about activities and getting groups for those as well.

By the early response 10-15 Outbacks looks like a estimate.

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I just remembered, wife's family reunion is always last weekend of July, so avoiding that would increase my chances of making it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Yeah, I just remembered, wife's family reunion is always last weekend of July, so avoiding that would increase my chances of making it.


Avoiding the family reunion?? or avoiding Niagra during the family reunion.









I voted for the mid July 14,15 weekend, but any time in July after the first week should be good for us. We are planning on visiting Mickey in August, before school starts up, and when the rates are lowest







.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Bad news about Bissells campground....this information I just received...

Thank you for inquiring about Bissell's Hideaway. Unfortunately our campground has become mostly seasonal in the past few years therefore we do not have enough serviced sites to accommodate such a group. We are affiliated with another campground 8km away from us called N.E.T. Camping Resort and they have much more serviced sites available for overnight. Their phone number is 905-892-3737.

Thank you!

I will check into what others are available... Campmore, KOA, etc.

kevin


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Avoiding the family reunion?? or avoiding Niagra during the family reunion.


Unless I'm moving permanently to the campground, I have to make the family reuinion.

















I think mid July or mid August works out best for us.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is a brief list of other Niagara Falls Area campgrounds that I quickly put together.... I have not looked at any of them too much let.

Campark Campground

Yogi Jellystone park

Niagara Falls KOA Park

Riverside Park Campground

Shalamar Lake Campground

NET Camping Resort added 09-23-05

My preferences in top to bottom

#1 Campark
#2 Shalarmar
#3 Jellystone
#4 KOA
#5 Riverside, not big and lots of seasonals all around you.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am with you. Riverside didn't do much for me. I do like Shalamar and Campark the most. But the other two are nice also. Maybe someone out there has stayed in these campgrounds and could give us a little heads up on which ones to look at???

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like Campark it has about the best rate for 2 adults & 2 children with W/S 30 amp back in
So when talking family wise that one looks to be about the best









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have not camped at the campgrounds but 2 years ago we did the campground tour. All the campgrounds site are very tight.

Shalamar looked the nicest and is in a good location. It is between Niagara Falls & Niagara-On-The-Lake. RCCL camps here often and suggested that I check it out.

I'm easy - If all the activities near by, most of us will only be coming back to the campground for bedtime

Bissell's is by far the best, however it is about 15min drive from Niagara Falls and no luck booking.









Kevin, I spoke to them earlier in the season and they seemed to be able to accommodate us. Did you give them the secret handshake? I will try this weekend, maybe better luck with a different person









I found a good site for Niagara attractions Niagara Things to do

My DW and I are planning a weekend getting away to the Falls sometime in Nov. so I will check out the area and get some info and rates.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Info from Shalamar CG...

presently we have not yet started booking for next year - so whatever
weekend in July you are wondering about would be okay. I would need a
$9.00 non refundable deposit on each site - Visa or Master card. when you
are certain of the date please call me - we do have a toll free number
1-888-968-6067. thank you for your interest. Victoria

Still to hear back from Campark

NET Camping Resort added 09-23-05
Family Rates (max 2 adults, 2 children) 
Electric (30amp), Water and Sewer $35.00 
Electric (50amp), Water and Sewer $38.00 
Pull Through Site $5.00 
Additional Child $5.00 
Additional Adult $10.00

Kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Shalomar looks fine to me, anyone disagree on driving that stake? They say they can accomodate a rally, that is a good thing.

Lets see how the poll goes for a week and maybe we could all meet on the chat room at a given time say next fri at 8 and discuss it easier.

Just a thought.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We would pretty much be open to any of those times, with the exception of the mid August dates....school is back in for our kids.

We are most likely going to make it a full week whenever you guys decide when the dates will be.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm for that ideal John
That would the easiest way to hash things out.
Before it to late.

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Good Idea John!!!!!

As I said before we are open all summer right now. We may make Niagra a vacation??? Who knows.....

Don.....Madison keeps asking about Payge. We gotta get together again.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm for driving the stake. I still would like to hear back from Bissell's to to make sure, the park is worth giving a 2nd try. I have left a message with the manager so hopefully by mon they will give the yes/no.

Thor


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Y'all have been there and know the territory, I don't I will take your advise. Just let me know if I can help. The only thing I am worried about is how the newborn is going to travel







. Scooter sis great. I hope OB2B does too.


----------

